# paper tuning rack



## jchomer (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone build a cheap paper tune rack.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

not free - but reasonable for what it includes.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1125220


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

I made this one out of 3/4" pvc tubing and a roll of brown wrapping paper.

beer optional.....


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like your choice of refreshment!!!


----------



## 623Richter (Jan 3, 2010)

*paper rack*

will it turn out the same with a miller lite


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

lc12 said:


> I like your choice of refreshment!!!



this is sad but it is the first thing i noticed


----------



## chadmartinson (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you use those tube cutters for cutting the pvc? If you did, how well do they work? I usually use my miter saw but that can be a hassle sometimes.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is mine. 
2 PVC pipes 3/4x10' $1.68 per pipe
4 spring clamps $.99 per clamp
paper from recycling bin at work Free...
4 machined bolts and nuts $.19 per
All materials and taxes total cost was less than $7.50, and it works! I have already shot 40-50 arrows through it between myself and my friend.
Enjoy, 
Bud


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is mine. 3/4" PVC. Works great!

JT


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

chadmartinson said:


> Did you use those tube cutters for cutting the pvc? If you did, how well do they work? I usually use my miter saw but that can be a hassle sometimes.


ive got a set that have a circular blade and two rollers on the other that you tighten down the blade and bring it arround the pipe tighteng up the blade every two or three turns
works good but leaves a sharp taperd edge if you dont cut all the way through


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

budalcorn45 said:


> Here is mine.
> 2 PVC pipes 3/4x10' $1.68 per pipe
> 4 spring clamps $.99 per clamp
> paper from recycling bin at work Free...
> ...


How Stable is it
i guess i should say do you shoot it outdoors or in?


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> How Stable is it
> i guess i should say do you shoot it outdoors or in?


Well living in Minnesota, I have not really had too many opportunities yet to shoot it outside because of the cold and rain that we have been getting, but I have had zero problem with stability inside as of yet. I shoot my X-force through it from 6-10 feet away and it doesn't budge. I think the key is making the base tubes long enough so that it wont tip over even if there is wind. Each of my foot tubes are a foot and a half long on both sides (front and back) so that it will not blow like a sail in the wind.


----------



## casper198021 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Newest addition*

Here's one i whipped up this afternoon in the living room I spent more time deciding on parts than I did putting it together maybe 40.00 into it.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

budalcorn45 said:


> Well living in Minnesota, I have not really had too many opportunities yet to shoot it outside because of the cold and rain that we have been getting, but I have had zero problem with stability inside as of yet. I shoot my X-force through it from 6-10 feet away and it doesn't budge. I think the key is making the base tubes long enough so that it wont tip over even if there is wind. Each of my foot tubes are a foot and a half long on both sides (front and back) so that it will not blow like a sail in the wind.


looks great!
i need to build one but i need to go get some fittings


----------



## united by chaos (Feb 7, 2010)

I built one a few years ago and it took me forever to find the larger rolls of paper...I called the local newspaper and they give the smaller roll ends away. Free!!


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

jchomer said:


> Anyone build a cheap paper tune rack.


Look threw these threads, should help :wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/search.php?searchid=20062306


----------



## austin160 (Jan 10, 2010)

i made one out of 2x4's that were laying in my shop. just use old newspaper to shoot thru, dont get much cheaper then that. it looks the same as the pvc ones that people make.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

austin160 said:


> i made one out of 2x4's that were laying in my shop. just use old newspaper to shoot thru, dont get much cheaper then that. it looks the same as the pvc ones that people make.


I agree, works great and cost pennies. 3/4" PVC is really the cheapest way to make one that still looks pleasant. The paper cost me the most. That roll I have is 18" wide butcher paper from discountschoolsupply.com.

http://www.discountschoolsupply.com...r&scategoryid=0&CategorySearch=&Brand=&Price=

I didn't even glue mine together. PVC holds together just fine without glue and you can take it apart for easy storage if you don't have a lot of room.:wink:

JT


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

What a paper tuner rack for...... just kidding.

I have been told u do not need these any more


----------



## deadlydave (Mar 14, 2008)

*Paper tuning rack*

I built this one years ago along with a matching bag target holder. The both still work great and it's nice not to have to bend over to pull arrows.


----------

